# What's your experience with Axolotls?



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello

I've just been reading up on these little guys and my curiosity has been piqued. I have the extra tank and the space so I may take the plunge. Just wanted to hear from those that have kept them.

If I get two juvies should I keep them separate? When are they most cannibalistic? Are there any small tank mates from the fish world that can handle the low temps, occupy the upper portion of the tank and won't threaten the Axolotls?

Did you love keeping them? Too much work? Difficult to feed? Any problems to anticipate?

Thanks,
ken


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I wouldn't call them little, they can get 7-14 inches in size. lol. A pair of them would need a decent sized tank. Providng you have a decent sized tank, and can keep it under 70 all year round, as above 70 disease can hit them quick, fish like white cloud minnows would work. They like cold water, stay near the top and being fairly easy to spawn, the baby fish might provide food or something to chase for the ax.

Neat looking things, thought of them a few times, but haven't taken the plunge as I don't have room for big tanks now, jsut lots of small ones all over the place. lol.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never kept them, but I've always wanted to and I did loads of research on them years ago.

Axolotls are a larvae of Salamanders. Their tank set up should be pure water if you want to keep them this way. You can set up a half filled tank with land space and you may witness metamorphosis, but this isn't guaranteed. It's really the Axolotls choice lol. They're bottom feeders and opportunistic predators so they will eat any fish small enough to fit in their mouths, they'll also eat large sinking pellets.

They can be kept together providing they're close to the same size. If one is bigger it WILL eat the small one. For this reason I'd say separate aquariums. At least 10 gallons each, preferably a 20 gallon long for each one of them. As for tank mates, your best bet would be Red Rosy Minnows they're faster than your average feeder goldfish so they'll last a bit longer, but you will need to refill the tank with them every so often lol

As far as foreseeable problems, getting a hold of Axolotls isn't as easy as it used to be, as well they were pricy when they were easier to get, now that they're rare I'd bet they're pricier.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> As far as foreseeable problems, getting a hold of Axolotls isn't as easy as it used to be, as well they were pricy when they were easier to get, now that they're rare I'd bet they're pricier.


Good stuff so far. Please keep it coming. Would love to hear fom someone who has had them too!

Leads in to my next set of questions. Anyone know any reputable breeders in the GTA? What is a fair price for a juvie Axolotl right now?

Thanks,
k.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

They're extremely hard to breed as far as I know. Also like I said not too many places sell them anymore. I see the odd one at BA's, try contacting their stores I know they will do special orders if they can. You will need to provide them with the latin name however.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Kijiji has a few breeders selling them


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

There's a guy on Craigslist who wants to trade an axolotl for a musical amp. (I posted the ad in the "Group buy and not my ad section).

They were also at Menagerie the last time I was there.

FYI, their Latin name is _Ambystoma mexicanum_.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> They're extremely hard to breed as far as I know. Also like I said not too many places sell them anymore. I see the odd one at BA's, try contacting their stores I know they will do special orders if they can. You will need to provide them with the latin name however.


Hard to breed, definitely not. Many, many years ago when I was a actually keeping and breeding stuff I had 25 individuals that produced so many young, (1000's) that I was using them as feeders. Clean, cool water and lots of protein and they breed like guppies.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Great article from NG: http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/amphibians/axolotl/

Points out the 12-15" is a maximum that is seldom reached. Usually half that.

Lots of shady ads on Kijiji! Eggs? Hatchlings by mail? Has anyone successfully obtained an Axolotl through these means?

k.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

If you want axolotl's contact hunter on this board, he breeds and sells them.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Thinking of a few hatchlings. What's easier for a noob -- daphnia or shrimp?

And what's the simplest/safest way to partition the little ones until they won't eat each other?

k.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Was just at the PJ's Pets in Square One today that is having the end-of-lease sale, and they have a healthy-looking adult albino axolotl. It may be worth giving the store a call to find out how much it is. (No price was listed, but that store is in chaos right now).


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I just placed an order for 5 for $40 assuming they can deliver lol. Via Kijiji, doesn't say he'll mail them or anything so now I'm hoping to get some lol.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I just placed an order for 5 for $40 assuming they can deliver lol. Via Kijiji, doesn't say he'll mail them or anything so now I'm hoping to get some lol.


I went that route as well. Very responsible local breeder. Has a great set up and cares more about finding good homes for them than making a profit. You'll be pleased.

I checked into the one at PJ's Square One and they want $200.00. A fair price for a healthy adult, but beyond my means.

So I'm currently hand feeding the hatchlings bloodworms. My new question is mow much should I feed per day? One bloodworm twice a day?

Thanks,
k.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Why not ask the breeder I'm sure he'll have the right answer


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

How big are they, and how big are the blood worms? one worm twice daily seems like a bit of a light feeding considering the frozen bloodworms I get are very tiny. I did see in his add that he said that they're almost ready to eat frozen. I'd say 3 cc's? lol


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Why not ask the breeder I'm sure he'll have the right answer


I have, awaiting response. I also like a variety of opinions. And then I'll work off the golden mean...



Ryan.Wilton said:


> How big are they, and how big are the blood worms? one worm twice daily seems like a bit of a light feeding considering the frozen bloodworms I get are very tiny. I did see in his add that he said that they're almost ready to eat frozen. I'd say 3 cc's? lol


Sorry -- Meant to put size. One month and just about an inch. Waiting for back legs to drop. Just getting them off micro culture, so that first bloodworm was probably a shock. One had two for the day and looked like it was going to explode... Blood worms are about the same length. Maybe just under an inch long.

k.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

That still sounds weird to me to feed so little to a growing critter... It'd be like giving a juvi leopard gecko 2 crickets daily when you should really give like 6 cricket every other day. I don't know though, maybe they do need a bit less food as their aquatic. 

But even when I had clawed frogs at the same size (when I got them) they would eat a full nightcrawler if allowed.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Zid,

Are you planning on leaving any surface space for the Axolotls, or are you doing a 100% water set up? I've heard that provided with enough land they may morph into Salamanders, also do you have any pictures of them? I'm buying 5 of them (one of each color) and having them (I hope) delivered Friday for a modest $10 fee.

I just wanna see how big they are (small...) so I know what to expect and if I could keep a little buggy at my work lol.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Axolotls won't "morph" into salamanders. They are in a permanently paedomorphic state (i.e. they look like the juveniles of their relatives even at sexual maturity).

--> Metamorphosis can be induced through hormone injections, but the likelihood of a spontaneous metamorphosis happening in an aquarium setting is very, very low.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Are you planning on leaving any surface space for the Axolotls, or are you doing a 100% water set up? I've heard that provided with enough land they may morph into Salamanders, also do you have any pictures of them?





characinfan said:


> Axolotls won't "morph" into salamanders. They are in a permanently paedomorphic state (i.e. they look like the juveniles of their relatives even at sexual maturity).


100% water set up. It's very rare for an Axolotl to morph and is incredibly stressful on the individual. And those fury gills are too cute to lose. This seems on point: http://everything2.com/title/How+to+turn+an+axolotl+into+a+salamander

No pics yet, but the pic in the ad is accurate. They are small - 1". Keep them separate. So 5 small containers work.

Will try and shoot tomorrow if time allows.

k.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Pics*

ok, here are two snaps. while eating and after...

k.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Too cute. I can't wait til mine get here on Friday-Sunday (we're still working on a time lol). You keeping them in jars for now til they develop their legs? I was planning on using my spare 20Long for a while.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> You keeping them in jars for now til they develop their legs? I was planning on using my spare 20Long for a while.


I was initially going to do the same with dividers. But this just makes it easier to feed them. I will keep them solo until they are at least three inches That is when they are less likely to eat each other.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm maybe I'll do that too with some plastic tupperware bins from the dollar store. I was reading on one site that they were keeping there's separate using 1gallon Ice Cream tubs lol. 

All I know is one of them is getting a critter keeper and being kept at my desk at work. This means it won't get fed on the weekends, but when it's 2-3inches long I don't think it'll be too big of an issue. If I ever think it's becoming one I'll bring the guy home with me.

Now that I think about it I may just keep them all at home lol, where do you get your bloodworms from? All I can ever find is frozen.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> All I know is one of them is getting a critter keeper and being kept at my desk at work. This means it won't get fed on the weekends, but when it's 2-3inches long I don't think it'll be too big of an issue. If I ever think it's becoming one I'll bring the guy home with me.
> 
> Now that I think about it I may just keep them all at home lol, where do you get your bloodworms from? All I can ever find is frozen.


If you must keep one at work, you could leave him with some live daphnia or other live freshwater feed so he can munch at his leisure. But keeping them home is probably the best way to go.

I am using frozen bloodworms and they all seem quite content with that already. Which was a bit of a surprise. Only one needs to be prompted with some dangling in front of his face.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well hell... That sounds easy enough. Yeah I was thinking if I leave one of them at work when it gets a bit bigger I may buy a weekly dozen ghost shrimp from BA's for him as food lol. I believe it's like $3/12 or something stupidly cheap compared to individuals for $1.99 at petsmart (HA!)


----------

